# 'Tis the season...



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

...flu season, that is.

And I have it. Bad.  

Not only can I not leave my bed because of the normal flu-y problems... but I'm also bored. Heeeelllppp meeee.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Awww, I'm sorry you're sick! Definitely the season for it, my brother's just getting over a bad cough, and two of my friends are sick.

If you like to read at all, you might find something you want to read on either of these sites:
http://www.online-literature.com/author_index.php
http://www.gutenberg.org/wiki/Main_Page

If you're not a reader, then I offer online games!
http://armorgames.com/play/6893/recordshop-tycoon (with a lot of other games on the site)

And my friends' favorite boredom site: http://www.stumbleupon.com/


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

> And my friends' favorite boredom site: http://www.stumbleupon.com/


THIS! Many and hour (sick or no) has been wasted for me this way.

Then again, there's always the couch, a cup of tea, and bad lifetime movies. 

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

www.pogo.com


Feel better!


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

hope you are feeling better!


----------

